# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات  سوني اكسبريا فى ال Sony Xperia VL

## mohamed73

يبدوا أن السوق اليابانية تحضى بشعبية كبيرة من قبل الشركات, قبل قليل كشفت  شركة HTC عن الهاتف J butterfly للسوق اليابانية والآن شركة سوني تكشف عن  الهاتف Xperia VL حصري للسوق الياباني.  *مواصفات الهاتف هي كالتالي:*  الشاشة بمقاس 4.3 بوصة وبدقة عرض عالية Reality Display.الكاميرا بدقة 13 ميجابيكسل ودقة تصوير الصور 3,096×4,128.المعالج كوالكم Snapdragon S4 ثنائي النواة بتردد 1.5 جيجاهرتز.الذاكرة العشوائية بسعة 1 جيجابايت.النظام الأندرويد 4.0 الآيس كريم ساندويش.يدعم تقنية NFC و 4G LTE.مقاوم للأتربة والماء.

----------

